# size



## arinowner (Feb 25, 2008)

Just curious...any 5'9" guys with around 32" inseams riding a small size TCR frame?
If so, any issues? Toe overlap, etc?


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

arinowner said:


> Just curious...any 5'9" guys with around 32" inseams riding a small size TCR frame?
> If so, any issues? Toe overlap, etc?


Try reducing the crank arm? I'm 5'11 with a 33" inseam and ride a medium. I have toe overlap but I've only touched it once or twice but never had an issue with it.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

I think you're too tall for the small. You should be riding the M/50. I looked at the 2013 size chart.

FWIW, I'm 5'6" with a 32" inseam and I'd fit the S/46.5 based on the top tube length.

Toe overlap should not be an issue at any speed over 3-5mph if you're trying to perform a U-turn in a tight spot.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Peter P. said:


> I think you're too tall for the small. You should be riding the M/50. I looked at the 2013 size chart.
> 
> FWIW, I'm 5'6" with a 32" inseam and I'd fit the S/46.5 based on the top tube length.
> 
> Toe overlap should not be an issue at any speed over 3-5mph if you're trying to perform a U-turn in a tight spot.


Everyone is a little different and even tough the sizing chart states he's a medium, it's only a recommendation. The best thing to do is to go in and check it out.

I must say 5'6 and 32" inseam is crazy, you must be all legs.
My riding pal is 5'6 and he rides an extra small, he's got T-rex setup, arms are short.


----------

